# Intralesional Chemo Injection or Destruction Code



## arozance27 (Jun 21, 2017)

When the provider performs an Intralesional chemotherapy injection with the intent of destruction, should this code coded with 96405 or the 172XX series?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 28, 2017)

I would code this as 96405.   

Codes in the 17XXX series are not intralesional and involve destruction of a lesion by the external application of electric current, extreme cold, or chemicals to the lesion.   Of note, you do have codes 11900-11901 that are for intralesional injections (not chemotherapy).  The parenthetical note under these codes state:  "For intralesional chemotherapy administration, see 96405, 96406."  

Hope that helps.


----------

